# HELP! I have too many of these...LOL



## milkglassbottles (Sep 1, 2009)

In response to busskutt033's quote "you're gonna need a bigger shelf ", I need to reply YES I DO! 

 I am at my wit's end as I have scoured the internet to no avail,  I have been unable to locate a suitable display cabinet. I am approaching the 400 bottle mark and at best, my display can be described as a cluster $@#&!

  I will probably be leaving Dodge soon, so the concept of built-in's aren't an option. Perhaps someone out there can point me in the right direction as to where I  find a quality cabinet that is specifically designed to accommodate our most valued and prized possessions? 

 I figured that 400 bottles on an average of 3" per bottle with suitable spacing will require about 100 linear feet. Taking into account that about 200 of my bottles are 6" or less and the rest are about 12", I figure I'll need....an architect and an engineer to lay this out. Any ideas?

 Thanx in advance and I wish everyone the best. Gary


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 2, 2009)

Very Very Nice


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanx, which part impressed you the most, the bottles or that I was able to fit everything ? Any ideas on where I can find a commercially available cabinet? Gary


----------



## glass man (Sep 2, 2009)

I LOVE SEEING YOUR COLLECTION! I WANT ONE OF THEM LABELED COLOGNES! JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 2, 2009)

All that milk glass looks eerie..but in an awesome way.  As for display cabinets, there is an antique mall in Green Bay who has plenty of empty cabinets on the 2nd floor.  Perhaps if you know of any antique malls around, they may have the same and be willing to sell you one.

 My heart just skipped a beat.  I just noticed you have a KU-22 in milky goodness.   Oh I want it....


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 3, 2009)

is the ku-22 the oresto that was just on ebay in cobalt?  i dont really collect poisons but that is one hell of a beautiful bottle .Even more so in milk glass. when i looked at your pic i noticed it right off the bat

 Your collection never ceases to amaze me if i had it id throw out my tv eat a bowl of cereal and watch it all day = )


 also .You know those little round deco milkglass Night Creams?  the ones with a tombstone shapped  place for the label..i have a labeled one . i know its  common  but if you want it you can have it

 Pompeian Night Cream..il find it if your interested..Peace Eric


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 3, 2009)

Awww, thanx Jamie, if  I ever come across an extra Cable and Star cologne,  it's yours. I assume you're referencing the one in the front?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 3, 2009)

Gary, you should have someone custom design your new cabinet.. there's good craftsmen goin cheap nowadays..


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a_ 'Custom Cabinet Maker' _from your neck of the woods as a matter of fact , give me a hand with my kitchen. He butchered my butcher block counter top, dropped a new farm sink on the new bamboo floor and did about $1500.00 worth of damage! This POS actually took the sink and placed it against the wall so you couldn't see the missing corner out of it and then moved the tarp to cover the damage to the floor. I'll send you the pics! 

 I wouldn't buy anything that wasn't already made and subject to my inspection. My level of acceptability is substantially higher than most. Thanx for thinking of me, Gary


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 3, 2009)

...OK next time I'll send my other brother Larry...


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 3, 2009)

That would constitute you having to use the phone though. That I'd like to see, or hear...LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 3, 2009)

Nah don't need a phone.. he's right there in the closet... but I can't find the rechargeable pump..


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanx for noticing, I have been looking for one of those since the close of Glass-Works Auction #14 in 1990. That lot  351,  with a chip off of the base went for $600.00 plus hammer!

 I really don't consider that to be a true poison bottle. This Oreste's purportedly contained a poisonous cosmetic lotion of some sort and I don't really think that makes it a poison. There's no warning on the bottle and it even states that it prolongs or restores a youthful appearance. Hmmm, doesn't embalming fluid have a similar effect?  LOL  Gary


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 3, 2009)

I knew there was something about you, you're not well. Lead paint chips perhaps...LOL


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 3, 2009)

I know the whereabouts of a mint cobalt Oreste's. It can probably be had for about $500 and some change. Feel free to mail me if you're interested. Gary


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2009)

*drool*



> ORIGINAL:  milkglassbottles
> 
> Thanx for noticing, I have been looking for one of those since the close of Glass-Works Auction #14 in 1990. That lotÂ  351,Â  with a chip off of the base went for $600.00 plus hammer!
> 
> I really don't consider that to be a true poison bottle. This Oreste's purportedly contained a poisonous cosmetic lotion of some sort and I don't really think that makes it a poison. There's no warning on the bottle and it even states that it prolongs or restores a youthful appearance. Hmmm, doesn't embalming fluid have a similar effect?Â  LOLÂ  Gary


 

 Just dig it,  Yes, it is the same, tho I never seen one in person, just his and probably the one he is mentioning in that old auction lot.  It's very rare.  Even tho it may not actually had poison in it, it was the same design and mold as the cobolt, so it kinda belongs in the family.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 4, 2009)

The above milk glass example wasn't lot 351, as mentioned previously. I was fortunate enough to acquire this near mint example for much less!

 I will meet you in the middle in regard to the categorization of the same. This one pictured on the left though IS a poison. If anyone is interested, there is a dug irradiated example that I might be able to get my hands on. Gary


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2009)

That looks awsome!  Never seen anything like that.  Hafta show the wife that one.


----------



## SeanColvin (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy balls.
 I have never once dug up milk glass bottles and I hope to some day soon!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 5, 2009)

So do I, mail me when you do and make it a good one!

 Thanx for the play, Gary


----------



## potstone (Nov 5, 2009)

You have a fantastic collection!!! It is obvious you have
 worked diligently to form a top shelf collection like yours.
 I need to add more milk glass to my non milk glass collection.
 I think it would give the collection more character.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

I recently had the distinct privelege to see that mighty mass of milk glass with my own eyes, and I got to fondle several of them... talk about a museum-quality collection!!! Simply AWESOME!!! [][][]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you, it is nice to see that others appreciate my chosen 'off the beaten trail' category.

 If you're serious about acquiring some white bottles in an effort to integrate your collection, mail me before Sunday as I have a table at the Oakland, NJ show.  I am hoping to liquidate all of my duplicates and out of category bottles...hey, could happen!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 5, 2009)

Charlie, Charlie, Charlie...yes you did! You're visit was most welcomed as well as long overdue. I am glad you enjoyed seeing them up close and personal, kind of takes on a whole new dimension huh?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep.. that elusive 3rd dimension, rarely achieved on the computer.. 
 That really did inspire me to work on my own specialty collection.. I'm presently feeling out a few ideas.. the Long Branch bevs,.. I also have a bunch from Red Bank .. Jersey shore stuff.. but enough about me... the milk glass collection is just visually stunning, unique, practically artistic... you just gotta say whoa...[8|]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep,  you're right...nuf bout you, waht about meeeeee?

 I am posting in the MOST PRIZED forum shortly, enjoy!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

Most prized, eh? you mean like in a capitalistic way? or a spiritual way, like the native Americans would appreciate?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 5, 2009)

LOL...you got it buddy! Am I that transparent, or fiery opalescent shall I say?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

..it's the fiery zeal, I think..


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi milkglass,

 I am from NH and we have a state surplus center that usually has a great selecton of display cases, most were used in science and chem labs at state schools but they are designed to hold bottles and other full containers. They are always inexpensive <$100.00 apiece and usually in great shape. If you are from another state I would see if they have one or more of these sites. Both NH and VT sell items to the public weekly then have quarterly auctions where everything is sold off. Because the items are surplus it often happens that a school will liqiudate all cases so you are afforded a great selection of similar cabinets/cases. Some are wood and some are metal with heavy glass shelves and often the come prewired with lighting units.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for resurrecting that post from the dead and thinking of me, not in that order. I look forward to hearing from you. Let's save the bandwidth, feel free top mail me personally. Gary


----------

